# App "Santé" ne fonctionne plus



## shina (9 Mars 2015)

Voilà, je viens de remarquer que l'application "santé" ne marche plus, elle n'ajoute aucune donnée depuis le 26/12... 
Ce n'est pas l'application que j'utilise le plus mais j'aime bien savoir la distance parcourue quand je marche ou cours. 

Quelqu'un d'autre à ce problème ?


----------



## shina (16 Mars 2015)

c'est résolu.  
l'application s'est remise à marcher ^^. 
Le sujet peut être fermé.


----------

